# Posty legs? Dog sitting? Signs of labor??



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

HI all,
As some of you may know...I have a small doe (who I didn't intend on breeding this year) who is bred. She will be 1 year old next month.
She has an udder and her ligs have been softening over the past few days. 
Earlier today she was in her stall sitting like a dog for a few minutes. She never does that. Just now I was watching her and she was standing funny...I guess you could say "posty"..It looked like she was rolling back on her heels. She does look a little hollowed out behind and when she stood up from resting the area between her anus and vulva was REALLY bulged out...( the things you notice when you sit and stare, lol!) I could feel her kids earlier but can't right now..
Anyhoo..I'll put up some pics in my next post...let me know what you think.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Here are some pics. She's not doing the posty thing here and I don't know if you can see through all that fur!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

That rocking is positioning, kidding time soon!


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh geez  The kidding area is attached to the house and I can hear someone pawing...I'll be right back 


OK just fed grain to everyone and she ate like a champ. I came back from feeding everyone and she was laying down. I hear pawing but can't guarantee it's her but I think so..I could be in for a long night.
Could you see anything in the pics? She is sooo thick and fuzzy. She always loos like she has bed head.


----------



## fainthearted (Feb 28, 2012)

Keep watch, better safe than sorry. I had a doe last year that had no signs(except ligs) she was eating until the baby was born. I kept a baby monitor in the barn. I thought I had at least 12 hrs, 1 1/2 hrs later I heard the scream  and knew there was a baby born. Sure enough a buckling was on the ground. Anyways some times there are just not many signs. Good luck


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

fainthearted said:


> Keep watch, better safe than sorry. I had a doe last year that had no signs(except ligs) she was eating until the baby was born. I kept a baby monitor in the barn. I thought I had at least 12 hrs, 1 1/2 hrs later I heard the scream  and knew there was a baby born. Sure enough a buckling was on the ground. Anyways some times there are just not many signs. Good luck


Thanks..this one I am a little nervous about. Her belly is huge but I feel like she is small. 
She seems okay out there. She was stretching her neck and twisting her head around and staring blankly ( I think) she's a first timer and I never really monitored closely before tonight so I don't know...maybe I'm reaching


----------



## HaleyBugs (Feb 10, 2013)

I have a Pygmy Boer cross that was bred to a Boer buck. The lady I got her from told me she was due Feb/Mar and she was so small but soooo pregnant like your doe. I checked her ligs at least twice a day, she never got soft and I was certain she went into labor about two weeks before she actually kidded. She was sitting, rocking, pawing, rubbing up against the wall! So I brought her in, nothing. Then one morning two weeks later I go out and there's a screaming wet baby on the ground. No notice whatsoever! I would definitely invest in a baby monitor lol!


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks guys...I just went out to start feeding and still nothing..I can feel her baby today and she has no more discharge and is up and eating. I am not fully caffeinated in order to do my true poke and prod routine  Her and my other "not sure when she's going" girl have been in for 2 days due to the blizzard we just got. As long as they eat their grain I'm going to put them out for a while. Maybe hiking through 2 feet of snow will shake something loose!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Haha! Thanks..I'm not sure it will ever happen at this point, lol...I put her our and plan to bring her in soon. I need to leave for a few hours so maybe the exorcize will have done her some good and loosen things up and she will go tonight. I'm guessing this girl won't be that convenient


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

When the kid(s) are in position if you feel just below the back bone and right in front of the hip in the hollowed out part on her right side, press in so you are pressing towards the goats other side, like you are trying to get your hand under her back bone you can often feel the kid right there. I have felt them there and even felt their heart beat. If they are up there kidding is very very close, or the doe has already started labor.

Good luck!


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

She will make you wait. You will want to pull your hair out, scream, beat on the wall and than just sit there and ask" her why are you ding this to me???" Than watch, if she is real CRAZY like my Isis she will start waxing like a horse for about 2 weeks. She will clean her teats and talk to her baby in a soft voice. You think its close but she is just messing with you. Than when you have had about enough and you are so tired and wore out and lost about 10 pounds yourself from drinking only coffee for weeks on end you will check on her one last time just to be sure because you really need a nap and Guess what ITS TIME!!!! Your hair all messed up, make up smeared, dirty cloths, and now your nervous. But everything runs smoothly.
LOL

Good luck and happy kidding. She really is a pretty girl. She is going to give you gorgeous baby's.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

haha! That's my life everyday..j/k thanks for the giggle. I needed it


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Your doe is holding to the Doe's Code of Honor.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

crocee said:


> Your doe is holding to the Doe's Code of Honor.


 You're telling me! I am going to do something I usually don't do...stop obsessing  Our kidding stall is attached to the house. My husband stays up most of the night in his art studio (which is in the house..he's a glass blower) he takes frequent breaks from the torch and will be able to hear anything exciting... I feel myself getting sick  achy, icky feeling so I am going to bed! Maybe if I'm not the last one to check on her she will surrender and have her babies..(I'm superstitious) We'll see if it works...ugh!


----------



## HalfAChanceFarm (Dec 1, 2012)

Happy kidding, hope you get what you want!


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

Happy kidding! She looks like she'll have multiples.  My ND just kidded twins, and was smaller than your girl. Good luck!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hope she kids soon!!


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Well...still no babies! She is out there eating hay..I can't feel babies but that happened the other day and didn't mean much..*sigh* I'll see if she eats her grain I'll put her out...The paddock is far from the kidding area and they aren't too thrilled lately. The 2+ feet snow makes all of this a real pain! Oh well...maybe I'm being tested


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lol...let us know what happens


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

DaisyMayFarm said:


> Happy kidding! She looks like she'll have multiples.  My ND just kidded twins, and was smaller than your girl. Good luck!


 I had a dream last night that I turned my back for one minute and she has triplets!! You may be right on that 

I put them outside to let them get some exercise..everyone is usually allowed to come and go as they please so I feel bad locking them in at night...It's for their own good! I'll finish chores and see what we have..I'm guessing a whole lotta nuthin!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

haha, I've had those dreams. I know you feel bad locking them up but you are right it's for their own good. My doe last year had some goop, I figured ok w/in the next 24 hrs. I went to the back to start building a gate when my son came running back "mom she's having a kid!!!"


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

well..they got out for a few hours...a little goo and I can now feel the babies low in her belly. She was laying down outside and her privates were REALLY bulging...It went back to normal as she stood up..She sees me coming and high tails it...do you thinks she's a little sick of me yet, lol !


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

that's funny - her high tailing it. I do my 'check' while they are eating grain, at least the one who could be due 02/25. My ND"S aren't due until 03/25 so I'm not pestering them too much- I figure they'll be sick of me soon enough


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Okay so here's her best side,lol! What do you think, all?
























She's eating hay and just drank a gallon of water! Other than that she seems fine. I would not normally be fretting this much. I'm just worried bc of her size and I'm unsure of her during date.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> Happy Kidding


Do you think she is very close?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I hope so! I'm tired of waiting....LOL


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

More waiting...UGH! I hate this not knowing thing. I have due dates on everyone else but these two... I don't know how people do it with out knowing,lol...They must be quite strong


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

sunshinegoat said:


> More waiting...UGH! I hate this not knowing thing. I have due dates on everyone else but these two... I don't know how people do it with out knowing,lol...They must be quite strong


Ugh. I HATE not knowing if they are bred and when....this is my first year though so I had no choice but to throw 'em in with the buck. Next year I am watching those girls like a hawk, and am going to do it differently....


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

It's definitely easier knowing..even then they will drive you nuts though!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

HaHaHa....just like a human kid 

How are they looking today?


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> HaHaHa....just like a human kid
> 
> How are they looking today?


The first two pics are of my young, not supposed to be bred doe....the second two are of my other mystery girl.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awww....they look adorable  Hurry up and kid already!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are getting closer, but can fill a bit more in the udder. They are looking good


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

She's nibbling at hay and chewing her cud. I watched her belly and it looked like it was quivering. Should I go to bed and put hubby on baby patrol?


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> They are getting closer, but can fill a bit more in the udder. They are looking good


Okay so I haven't updated bc nothing has changed...until now..
It feels like her ligs are gone. I just watched her turn around and it was like she couldn't bend her knees.
She's breathing weird through her nose and her udder looks bigger but not tight...no discharge.
I'll watch a little longer then I'm off to bed.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

If i was to guess I would say less then 24 hours.
I don'twant so offend you but they look to be a bit copper def. It should be just the winter coat coming off.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

sweetgoats said:


> If i was to guess I would say less then 24 hours.
> I don'twant so offend you but they look to be a bit copper def. It should be just the winter coat coming off.


No offence taken. I've bolused these guys twice in the past 5 months..there coats are driving me nuts! I've wormed them, they show clean fecals and are on free choice minerals..I've tried BOSS and nothing helps...I'm not sure what else to do  the little one does have a crazy thick coat like her dad but it still looks crummy! :/


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

sunshinegoat said:


> No offence taken. I've bolused these guys twice in the past 5 months..there coats are driving me nuts! I've wormed them, they show clean fecals and are on free choice minerals..I've tried BOSS and nothing helps...I'm not sure what else to do  the little one does have a crazy thick coat like her dad but it still looks crummy! :/


I have the same problem with one of my girls. I finally give her once a month a shot of Vitamin B 5cc and I buy a tub of Horse/Cow Flax Lick with Molasses. They are all over it and there hair gets a lot better. You can actually watch it change. The change starts in the head and neck and works down the body. So weird when we saw it work that way on our bottle calf. There hair also get real shiny. Its supposed to be for show horses and cows but since I have all together than they share. I also keep goat mineral in a separate stall in the barn that the other animals cannot get to. Don't forget fee choice baking soda. All livestock that I have devour it. 
That's just what I do.
Good luck.
There still pretty girls even with crazy hair. I think there entitled to have that, there pregnant and tired.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

pierceingstarr said:


> I have the same problem with one of my girls. I finally give her once a month a shot of Vitamin B 5cc and I buy a tub of Horse/Cow Flax Lick with Molasses. They are all over it and there hair gets a lot better. You can actually watch it change. The change starts in the head and neck and works down the body. So weird when we saw it work that way on our bottle calf. There hair also get real shiny. Its supposed to be for show horses and cows but since I have all together than they share. I also keep goat mineral in a separate stall in the barn that the other animals cannot get to. Don't forget fee choice baking soda. All livestock that I have devour it.
> That's just what I do.
> Good luck.
> There still pretty girls even with crazy hair. I think there entitled to have that, there pregnant and tired.


Thanks: ) I'll try that! I've been battling it forever. I thought I tried everything and wasn't sure what I was doing wrong. All my other girls have nice coats but these two always look icky. I'm off to the feed store tomorrow anyway so I'll see if they have that. Is it sort of like a salt lick?


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

..sigh..still no babies! She has a lot of white discharge this am. I'm going to leave her in while I'm at work. We'll see I guess!


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

UPDATE! The little one kidded this afternoon with twins  All is well!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

congrats!! now send the 'it's time now' my way.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

My neck has been twisted in a knot for a week waiting on this girl! I feel much better now.....Sending baby vibes your way, Clearwtrbeach!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yahoo! :stars:


----------

